# bialteral modifiers with 31297, 31295 and 31255



## lrogerson (Jan 25, 2016)

Can these codes be used with modifier 50? and on the same claim as 31296?


----------



## vlh12115 (Jan 25, 2016)

Per 2015 CPT  Respiratory system guidelines, at beginning of endoscopy section, "Codes 31233 - 31297 are used to report unilateral procedures unless otherwise specified". I would interpret that to mean, you may use modifier 50, if the physician documentation supports it.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes. Those sinus codes are unilateral per the CPT guidelines.


----------

